# R34GTR prices steadily increasing !!!



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

You only need to look on pistonheads to see a revival of prices, and quality of cars. I thought this would happen eventually after the big drops over the past two years. Also for most of last year i got the impression that anyone owning a pretty special 34 was hanging onto it, as all that really came up for sale was lightly modded or standard cars for bottom dollar prices. 

They had to stop falling and start rising eventually purely due to the limited production of this model. I feel the mass over production or the NEW GTR has additionally helped the R34GTRs case.

Any comments ???????????

Tony


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

ye i agree. 

There are some cheap 34's around but there the same cars that i looked at over 1 year ago. They are all dogs! they seem to disapear for 3-4 months then reapear up for sale. 


there are a few 34's that i have seen come up for sale and i think thats up for alot but a week later there sold! So maybe they was under priced to sell that quick in the first place.? 


then there is the fact that most skylines are disappearing abroad so numbers are getting less over here. 

I think im going to keep mine for ever anyway so i dont care! lol


----------



## GODFORSAKE (Nov 26, 2007)

In Europe ( UK Exclusive ), when we import R34 GTR's from Japan, and by the time that they are in the hands of a client here you will be lookin at 38 to 40.000 euro for a 2001 GTR 34 BNR

Why, 

an R34 GTR 2000 model with a descent grade will cost you aprox: 3.500.000 Yen that is 27.000 Euro + Import + VAT + Shipping is 35.000 Euro

Thats only a 2000 model with min. 60.000 km and a grade 4 in japan

The same car with some serious modifications gets sold in the UK for 25.000 to 27.000 euro at this moment. BUT. a few months ago the pound was 1.6 Euro, these days it is nearly 1.2 that means that a year ago a R34 GTR ould have cost us 20 % more then today ! LOTS of R34 GTRs get sold to the Euro mainland area because of that.

And japanese prices seem to raise to. I think in just a matter of time the pound will gain terain again and rise above 1.5 euro which will increase GTR 34 Prices also with the same amount for us.. as the jap Y will keep rising as expected.. a gtr will rise back from 26.000 euro average to 40-45.000 euro in 2010.. and thats just on the coin vallue.

Indeed the number of skyline R34 GTR drops drasticly as every year more and more of them get used on the track and every year at least 8 to 10 get crashed on the euro mainland.

R34 GTR's are a dying breed on the road and that will make prices go up again.. cause believe it or not.. The R34 GTR is one of the most mythical cars around from japan and will stay like that for years to come. no R35 or R36 will beat that.

It is and stay a must have item. !

The ones who have one.. keep it and save it for the most hungry days.. the ones that want one.. buy it now... there will never be a better moment !!!

PS the price drop also occured because lots of people wanted a R35 GT-R and needed to sell the R34 to get the funds... and for that sold it for less less money that is was worth.


PPS i have a R34 GTR 2001 Midnight Purple 45.000km GRADE +++++ Top condition for sale from a friend.. interrested people can mail me.. the car is in a dream condition,
Stock look, Stock Wheels, Stock As new Interrior, HKS turbo kit, ApexipowerFC, HKS Pipings, Greddy Blow offs, Apexi AVC-R, Infinity sound installation and Media screen indash..
the whole lot.... also someone who wants a R35 GTR btw.... only 275+ or somthing where made , and it still is in new condition and with a gentle 500bhp???? why wanne change?
anyway... people interrest can pm m thow.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Im hoping the same will happen for the R33's. R32's are starting to command as much as an R33 and R34's values are on the recovery.

Ive noticed the same as Matty for R33's - you see them up for sale at £6-7k, but they are dogs - rusty, dented and generally tired. Hopefully the decent ones will still be able to command £10k+

Also, am I right in thinking the earliest R33's will be able to be imported to Canada as of next year? If so that should help values a little...


----------



## dpm (Apr 10, 2009)

i think that's true. lucky as i bought one a few weeks ago


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think R34's are shifting at all well.

I watch Pistonheads a lot, and there are loads on there which aren't moving and have been on for months and months. I'd also ignore the asking prices - what is being asked and what they go for are quite different.

If you take a look in the FS section here, not much moves quickly.

A good MY00 one with 50k miles and a few mods should fetch 18-22k imo.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

i want an r34, but that will be in the future, i just hope there will be a mass extinction of the 32 so they increase in price lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark B said:


> I don't think R34's are shifting at all well.
> 
> I watch Pistonheads a lot, and there are loads on there which aren't moving and have been on for months and months. I'd also ignore the asking prices - what is being asked and what they go for are quite different.
> 
> ...


well thats your own opinion

thats the problem

the days of cheap cars comming from japan (regardless of grade) are gone

the yen £ rate is tragic at the moment

not many people want to sink £25k+ into a car at the moment

those which are over here, have been through tough salty winters (in the main) etc

i see alot of cars both in japan and in the UK , and some which are described as "mint" are far from it.

if i was to sell mine it woudl be for alot more than£18k


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

i reckon its supply vs demand...

i reckon now when 3 mil are unemployed and lotsa economc trouble theres little demand for a 25k 10yr old car that is expensive to run, insure etc......unless this changes i dun think r34 prices will go up really....

sayin dat, i saw best bargins in late 08 and early 09...nowdays the desperate sellers are done and sellers holdin firm...i still think the best way fwd for uk sellers is adverstise in Europe and make it eazy for them to buy...with the pound 1:1 its a damn bargin for dem, i remember it was 1:1.5


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

godzirra said:


> i reckon its supply vs demand...
> 
> i reckon now when 3 mil are unemployed and lotsa economc trouble theres little demand for a 25k 10yr old car that is expensive to run, insure etc......unless this changes i dun think r34 prices will go up really....
> 
> sayin dat, i saw best bargins in late 08 and early 09...nowdays the desperate sellers are done and sellers holdin firm...i still think the best way fwd for uk sellers is adverstise in Europe and make it eazy for them to buy...with the pound 1:1 its a damn bargin for dem, i remember it was 1:1.5


my previous GT-R Went to Europe

and no doubt my 34 will do as well

:wavey:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

i went to the uk for mine and brought it back to ireland, did very good with the exchange rate,the cars i looked at were around £25K


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Must stop these Europeans nicking all our cars... 

I think i'd dive into a decent R34 if one came up - at the right price.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I would have gone to uk for mine but i got a trade here with the supra so had to take that option instead


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

i'm in the market for a nice R34 GTR... i'm in France and i really think i'll buy my GTR in UK because i can see what i'm buying unlike when importing a car from Japan...:smokin:

if anybody knows a nice R34 GTR if possible a V Spec modele for sale thanks for telling me...:wavey:


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

Will also source my next car in the UK, still have to wait at least one year (EU-mission), but after coming home again I will start searching. I also saw the prices falling the last years, very interesting as I´m from austria .
Hopefully I will find a nice ride (R34 vspec), as I also recogniced that UK-descriptions of their rides are always very optimistic (minter, no rust dents aso...).
So I hope that the prices still drop the next year


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Michicop said:


> Will also source my next car in the UK, still have to wait at least one year (EU-mission), but after coming home again I will start searching. I also saw the prices falling the last years, very interesting as I´m from austria .
> Hopefully I will find a nice ride (R34 vspec), as I also recogniced that UK-descriptions of their rides are always very optimistic (minter, no rust dents aso...).
> So I hope that the prices still drop the next year


lol yeah some people say its "mint" and its rusty as 

having a "vspec" isnt a huge deal, non vspecs are basicaly the same


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

Jep, I just asked a fried of mine who is now living in scotland and he also said that I have to inspect the car very accurate, most "minters" are rustbuckets...
Just saw some nice GTRs at PH, nicely modded (if the speclist is correct) for about 30k. Fair price, will be my goal (in €) for a nice clean non-standard R34. Personally I prefer R32s, but they are quite old right now...
Maybe we will have a chat in a year or so


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Prices seem to be holding on the whole, but there are a lot of 30K+ GTR's which have been cropping up recently and some seem to have sold as well.
One there now that apparently sold with a price of £39,995 
The rest are all the dogs that have been there since the first day I looked for one.

I bought this (UK V Spec) for loads of reasons but one was to have a car that wouldn't drop in value too much over the time I owned it as opposed to say a new Scooby instead. So if prices stay as they are it's all good 
I paid a lot less than 30K for mine as well


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,
Yes I agree, it is due of the new R35 and I personnly think It was also due of the new EU rules with the CO² emission.

Thats my own opinion.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

There's a nice black one for sale on forum, 18 grand. There goes the prices rising theory! That car will sell, because it's correctly priced. The over-priced ones wont, which is why some of them have been for sale for over a year. A ****ing year and it hasn't sold? How much proof do you need before you realise it's over-priced ffs! :chairshot


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

You have based your opinion on one non V Spec import as the gospel for all 34 prices... 

You put a minters UK R34 up for 18K and it wouldn't last a week before somebody snapped your hand off.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually I've been saying it for the past year and a half. All the cars with realistic prices have sold, all the over-priced ones are still for sale. Have a look through the 'cars for sale' section and then have a proper think about it. The only reason cars are being exported to Europe is the strength of the Euro against the Pound. That does not mean prices are rising, it simply means the price is now attractive to the Europeans because of currency fluctuations. The same thing applies to the R32 and R33.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Boosted said:


> Actually I've been saying it for the past year and a half. All the cars with realistic prices have sold, all the over-priced ones are still for sale. Have a look through the 'cars for sale' section and then have a proper think about it. The only reason cars are being exported to Europe is the strength of the Euro against the Pound. That does not mean prices are rising, it simply means the price is now attractive to the Europeans because of currency fluctuations. The same thing applies to the R32 and R33.


Yes you got it on the nail there.
All the GTR's i've had access to in the last year have left the UK to the following countries:
Spain, Fance, Holland & Germany, I also sold a Noble to The Netherlands & a Supra to Malta.
Any car for sale with a price tag of over £20K & nearly/more than 10 years old will take a while to sell as i've experienced. 
Main reasons are you can't get finance for these cars as they're too old & the book prices are way out so this means if you want one you'll have to save up all your pennies n buy for cash, most people will give up & buy a Newer car that will finance up so that's why a 2 year old M3 or Audi TT will sell all day long.

It's fustrating for a private seller to sell their cars as it will cost them hundreds £'s for the advertising not to mention the time wasters they have to deal with. I've had loads of people placing deposits on cars & back out after a whole month once they find out that they can't get the finance sorted.

I've got 4 R34 GTR's that i can access to sell but 3 of the owners will not sell unless worth their while as they all said that they can't find a replacement car that will tick all the boxes like a R34 does. :smokin:

Yes I regret selling my R34 too!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Boosted said:


> There's a nice black one for sale on forum, 18 grand. There goes the prices rising theory! That car will sell, because it's correctly priced. The over-priced ones wont, which is why some of them have been for sale for over a year. A ****ing year and it hasn't sold? How much proof do you need before you realise it's over-priced ffs! :chairshot



People who want to buy a 32 33 34 will come onto forums like this and read posts like this. The whole thread seems to agree that prices are on the up or sitting stable for 34's at around 20-30 k depending on spec and condition. 

But while there are people putting comments like yours it will make people think that they are getting ripped of if they pay more than 18k. So your comment is going to start forcing people to lower there prices. As a skyline owner why would you want to crap on the value that we all know these cars are really worth?

Yes there is a car for sale on here for 18k! I agree its a very good price and looks a nice motor, but that is one car! Is there a reason its cheap? The comments on his forsale thread so far all make comment that the car is cheap. Maybe the chap is in need of money quick? Maybe he has loads of money and dont care about loosing a few k to get shut? Maybe the car is a total dog and thats all its worth? Who knows? 

As for cheap skylines. There has been one for sale now for over 16 months at 17k! Its not sold? because its scrap! Then there has been many sell for 25k plus over the last few months. 

When i was looking for a 34 12months ago i looked at loads from 17-25k. They was all dogs. Yes these cars sold in the end to people who new they will be taking on a project to restore, or just blind people? 

I found that i had to look at motors at 25K upwards to start finding nice mint examples. I found one in the end and im so glad i looked at motors closer to the 30k mark. 

You get what you pay for!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

You get what you pay for!! Simple as that.
The 34 is not a new car anymore.
There will be accident repaired cars, cars that are rusty, or rotten underneath is probably a better description.
Of course these cars will be cheap, a low asking price for a bad car is the oldest trick in the book.
Offcourse there can be a genuine reason for a low price, but saying that 18grand is a correct price is plain stupid:blahblah:



Terje.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

It's called being realistic. You get what you pay for? Don't make me laugh, ask Lee about the two 30 grand GTR's he bought. The R33 broke on the second day of ownership, and the R34 also needs a rebuild. Actually, I'll get him to explain, that way you can hear it first hand.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

what motor do you have 'boosted'? are you a 32 33 or 34 owner? gtr or not?

What would you be happy selling your car for? For instance if i turned up with cash tommorrow what would you sell it to me for? Or if you had to have a insurance pay out on it, what would you expect to get?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Prices of all second hand cars have generaly inclined not just the Skylines. All imports cost more due to the currency exchange rate. Other rare cars have also increased in value. I was gonna put my Ferrari 360 for sale last year, but I was loosing a lot of money so thought I will keep it regardless of the price flactuation. with only 9,000 miles on the clock and a full Maranello Ferrari service history, I was happy to sell it for 55K this time last year, but now it's more like north of 60K


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Boosted said:


> Actually I've been saying it for the past year and a half. All the cars with realistic prices have sold, all the over-priced ones are still for sale. Have a look through the 'cars for sale' section and then have a proper think about it. The only reason cars are being exported to Europe is the strength of the Euro against the Pound. That does not mean prices are rising, it simply means the price is now attractive to the Europeans because of currency fluctuations. The same thing applies to the R32 and R33.


After watching PH and Autotrader religiously for over a year just waiting and looking while I saved for a 34, which was actually like some kind of self torture, very few ever went below £20,000. I don't believe I've paid too much for mine which was a stage 2 Middlehurst UK car with 32K miles on it. Paid more than 20, less than 25...
Where they go though is irrelevant, we're in a recession and all the Europeans are doing is reducing supply. As soon as the market picks up and it already is as not just GTR's are going up slightly in value, the demand will increase but there is no longer a supply. It's not viable to import one as the £ is still weak, so that only leaves the few that are already here.
Like I say, if a mint UK 34 went up for sale tomorrow for £18,000, it wouldn't last a week because that is a bargain price. I'm fairly sure of that.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree that 18k is a realistic price for a R-34Gtr in poor condition.
I just wonder what is your real agenda for shouting about non realistic prices on all people that think the prices for all the Skyline Gtr models are increasing?
A mint Skyline Gtr will always sell for a good price, and because of the age there will always be many poor condition examples who tries to drag the price down.
But that does not mean that you will get a mint R-34Gtr with a reliable 500Bhp spec for 16grand Boosted Just because that will be a spot on realistic price that suits you.
And you can save yourself the hassle of reminding poor Lee about how unlucky he has been. I really feel sorry for him.
I spend a lot of time on this forum and i have read about his unfortunes many times.
Bying a used car with a high powered engine is always risky buisness.


Terje.





Boosted said:


> It's called being realistic. You get what you pay for? Don't make me laugh, ask Lee about the two 30 grand GTR's he bought. The R33 broke on the second day of ownership, and the R34 also needs a rebuild. Actually, I'll get him to explain, that way you can hear it first hand.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I have to agree with the way prices are going. I've been looking for a mint bayside blue with low miles and unmolested for ages. I always fancied one but have only been looking seriously the last few months. It looks to me like there is a glut of poor cars.

I noticed on PH recently there was one with 6k on the clock. Anybody know this car. Is it genuine you think?

Ally


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Price is always a balance of how quick you need to sell vs. what people will pay. 

A year or two back I sold a 1994 MR2 turbo for £7K, completely bucking everybody's 'valuation' of no more than £4K. Why? It was MINT, it was low miles, it was unmolested and _I wasn't in a rush_.

Cars of that calibre with sellers who don't need to sell will always make good money. That goes for any make of car.

Yes there will always be sub-£20K examples of R34s. But they won't fit the above criteria.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GTR ally said:


> I have to agree with the way prices are going. I've been looking for a mint bayside blue with low miles and unmolested for ages. I always fancied one but have only been looking seriously the last few months. It looks to me like there is a glut of poor cars.
> 
> I noticed on PH recently there was one with 6k on the clock. Anybody know this car. Is it genuine you think?
> 
> Ally


6K miles is very low so I would be pretty doubtful of that, nevertheless it could be genuine. To find out take it for a test drive and see how the engine, gear shifts, clutch pedal, brakes suspensions, steering response etc... feel. With a car as low miles as that you would notice it immediately. The other way is to see the odometer digits and notice that all the numbers are lined up absolutely in one line and not up or down slightly apart from the last couple of digits that do wind the rest should be straight, take a close look. I got a Porsche 911 turbo a couple of year back and it had 6K miles on the clock which I did not believe on a 51 plate but it was genuine after checking with all the Porshce centres and the records.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

R34GTR milometer is digi btw.:thumbsup:

If it's a UK car you should be able to check the history well enough. If it's an import, well nigh on impossible.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> R34GTR milometer is digi btw.:thumbsup:
> 
> If it's a UK car you should be able to check the history well enough. If it's an import, well nigh on impossible.


Yeah, the digital is easiest to change, look for the screws on the actual display if they have teeth mark of a screwdriver.


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

You get mint low mileage cars popping up now and then, but 6000... That is 550 a year.... 
It must be a 1 owner car because the chances of even 1 owner only driving it 550 miles a year is rare, never mind two.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

ive had a look at a few over the last 6-8 months and have to say mine was in better condition than most of them, i was hoping the R35 would bring the 34's down but they havent so ive given up now as im not prepared to pay 10k more for a car that isnt 10k better


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> R34GTR milometer is digi btw.:thumbsup:
> 
> If it's a UK car you should be able to check the history well enough. If it's an import, well nigh on impossible.


My thoughts had always been to stick to a UK car so as to have some chance at an accurate history. Good clean examples with low miles are very hard to come by even at big money. I'm in no hurry, the right one that will be a keeper will come along.

Ally


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

This howl thread makes me laugh really.
Is it that difficult to understand??

1) There is only one price for the R34 GTR and that is the japanese one!!! Whatever you lived in the UK or not and purchased 3 years ago with a super strong pound versus Yen, doesn`t affect the initial price of the R34 GTR in japan. The cheapest yet reliable avarage condition R34 GTRs go here for minimum 3.300.000Yen . . . . which sadly are today:25764 GBP or 29239 Euro

2) Now the pound has decrease in value and so has your imported product , which has no domestic value , other then the purchased import price tag.
So for 20000GBP, the amount many R34 GTRs are selling has a net loss of 5000GBP to the real value of the car, wich can only be measured in japan, as it is there where still most cars are sold and were actually sold brandnew in first place.

3) The reason peeps from europe now buying off UK Grey imports is that the GBpound has also lost it`s exchange value against the Euro . . .which again is not favorable against the expensive Yen on the other side. Direct jap-imports purchased with the Euro are more expensive then purchasing in the UK.

4) If I would actually purchase a 20k UK grey import R34 GTR now and reimport it to japan, and resell it here, I would even make a benefit on that probably.

5) At the end there is also something most peeps on here don`t get and that is "CHOICE"! There are around 800 GTRs for sale through out howl dealer stocks in japan, count again 200cars to this pending for auctions an dthe thausend of potential GTRs still in ownership here.
So maybe you will be happy with your bargain UK purchased R34 GTR, but that`s just because you didn`t wanted to look at what choice you can really have from japan.


----------



## Red_bnr34 (Feb 9, 2010)

i have been watching this thread with some interest as im thinking of replacing my R34 GTR soon so thought i should sign up as a member.

i think as some of the people have said already, you can pay as much as you want depending on the condition/spec. 

some peoples idea of ''mint'' is differnt to others.Before i bought my r34 gtr 1 year ago i looked at 4 other cars which were described as mint but were far from it!

In the end i got a 99 Red R34 GTR in pristine condition with light/sensible mods for less than £23k and more than £19k!

imo this was a good deal, you dont see many R34 GTR'S in red.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Boosted said:


> It's called being realistic. You get what you pay for? Don't make me laugh, ask Lee about the two 30 grand GTR's he bought. The R33 broke on the second day of ownership, and the R34 also needs a rebuild. Actually, I'll get him to explain, that way you can hear it first hand.


Realistic...pmsl, The R33 that he bought blew up twice, with in 2 days of him buying it and once running in, what does that tell you?

The R34 he bought was a 700bhp ready built 03 plate for £17k. which blew up within a month of buying it, again what does that tell you? oh i didnt know they made R34's in 2003, can anyone enlighten me? Sorry mate but that was not a Mint car hence why it was priced accordingly.

Sorry mate but yeah its right you do get what you pay for, and on avarage a 34 GTR will cost around £24k-£26k maybe more for a big spec car, maybe less for a more standard car, now that is the market.
Im not saying you cant get good cars for under £20k but that all depends if the seller wants rid off quickly.


Tony


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

:chuckle: I remember as the R35 GT-R was released some rubbed their hands in glee thinking that R34 GT-R prices were going to take a dive. Some disagreed and said that Japanese enthusiasts would cherish the last of the RB26 powered cars and prices would hold in Japan and this would dictate prices elsewhere.... Who was right? 

R34 GT-R's in Japan will fetch upwards of 3,000,000 Yen at trade auctions currently, unless there's something amis like poor condition, high mileage or big accident repair history. This means to import and register a GT-R legally at below 30K GBP OTR is difficult these days. 

Our observation is that the best quality R32's, R33's & R34's are steadily rising in price in Japan as fewer and fewer pukka ones are left. It follows that top quality RB26 GT-R's in UK will hold their value and rise in price accordingly over time.... but this doesn't mean rough and tired examples are suddenly going to become desirable. Just as in Japan, the truly knowledgeable enthusiasts will only seek out the best available to put their money into. 
Sadly anyone who thinks a restoration project's a good investment will eventually become disillusioned... But the dream will already be shattered by then.
Worse still are those who buy cars with their hearts & a complete lack of experience & _think_ what they've bought for a bargan price is mint, only to find out it's anything but as they slowly discover & learn the hard way.

I feel sorry for enthusiasts who spend their hard earned money on a bad car in the hope of living a dream they've harboured for years, then find the reality is actually a living nightmare. Few will admit making such mistakes. Some will just quietly sell the car for the best price they can get to try to recoup their losses and move on... Others will embark on restoration projects that go on for years. Meanwhile the ones who buy proper quality cars in the first place enjoy their's for years... 

So who are the winners?


----------

